# Musky Plug



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

This is last musky plug I whittled out. Made of buckeye. Lip made from aluminum lid off a HVac relay. Glass eyes came from a ceramic bird I bought at yard sale just to get the eyes. Set me back 2 bits. Buckeye is similar to balsa and takes wetting and sanding a lot of feathers. Also takes about 3 coats of sealer. I wish I hadn’t painted it and sent it to one of our air brush experts. I rattle can. That was my attempt at perch.


----------



## Jay Dubya (Apr 14, 2004)

Drm50 said:


> This is last musky plug I whittled out. Made of buckeye. Lip made from aluminum lid off a HVac relay. Glass eyes came from a ceramic bird I bought at yard sale just to get the eyes. Set me back 2 bits. Buckeye is similar to balsa and takes wetting and sanding a lot of feathers. Also takes about 3 coats of sealer. I wish I hadn’t painted it and sent it to one of our air brush experts. I rattle can. That was my attempt at perch.


Run it and hold on!

JW


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Looks sweet


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Looks good to me.


----------

